# 2010 Sandy Point State Park Spring Fling



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

When: April 10, 2010. 10 AM until the fish stop biting.
Where: Sandy Point State Park in Annapolis, Md.

Pets - Pets are not permitted. 

Weekdays
January 1 until Memorial Day - $3.00 per vehicle
Memorial Day through the end of September - $4.00 per person for Maryland residents; $5.00 person for non-Maryland residents
October 1 until December 31 - $3.00 per vehicle 

Weekends and Holidays
January 1 until mid-April - $3.00 per vehicle
Mid-April until end of October - $5.00 per person Maryland residents; $6.00 per person non-Maryland residents
November 1 until December 31 - $3.00 per vehicle 

Boating & Fishing - sunrise to sunset
Year round - $3.00 per vehicle 

When the contact station is not staffed, the automatic toll will be in operation. Please note that the toll machine accepts quarters, $1 bills, $5 bills and credit cards. 

Hours - Day Use
Early January - end of March - 8:00 a.m. - sunset
Beginning of April - end of October - 6:00 a.m. - sunset
Beginning of November - December (except for Friday before Thanksgiving until early January) - 8:00 a.m. - sunset
Fishing - 24 hour access early January through mid-November
Boating - 24 hr. access year round 
For sunset hours go to sunrisesunset.com 



You must have a valid Maryland or Virginia saltwater license to fish. Circle hooks are mandatory (5/0-8/0 are the average size) and everyone will get along better if you bring gear heavy enough to throw 6 ounces or more, particularly if you plan to fish near the point. Four or five will usually hold if you're down near the Christmas tree(gone now).




*Food List For 2010 SPSP Spring Fling* 

*We will need soda/water, ice, coolers, hot dogs and buns, hambuger and buns, saugage, chicken, potato salad, baked beans, paper towel, paper plates, plastic utensils, trash bags, ketchup, mustard, chopped onions, sliced onions. 

Or any side dish you feel like making.

Snacks - Chips, cookies.

Grills, charcoal , lighter fluid and grilling utensils.

Matches, aluminum foils to cover food, aluminum food trays to placed cooked food on.*


Please reply to this thread if your coming and what you would like to contribute to this :fishing: event.


Thanks..


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

MetroMan - Hotdogs


----------



## Foursteps24 (Feb 26, 2008)

Foursteps24- Burgers and small grill on wheels (charcoal)


----------



## BlueHwy (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm in!

I'll bring a pound cake.

--Scott


----------



## dedicated fisher (Aug 25, 2009)

i will bring the sodas and paper plates and some ice


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Plese make sure*

the Food item you bring is enough for a few people.

Pound cake; I can eat a whole pound cake.


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

Orest, Thanks for heeding the call. Ill bring some water and chips and hot dogs if needed

This looks like it could be a good thing !!


----------



## mytmouse (Jan 24, 2009)

Put me down for a couple cases of soda with a cooler!


----------



## mytmouse (Jan 24, 2009)

...Can someone let me borrow a rod? I don't have one that can heave 4-6 ounces...LMAO!


----------



## Grady-Black (Mar 25, 2007)

Mytmouse, PM sent..
GB


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

mytmouse said:


> ...Can someone let me borrow a rod? I don't have one that can heave 4-6 ounces...LMAO!


Stay home so we don't all get skunked. 

Well, I guess you can drop the sodas off. I'll meet you at the gate so you don't have to pay.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

I'll be there with my portable Weber, charcoal, chimney starter and some variety of animal product to throw on there  If need be, I can bring my bigger grill as well.


----------



## OBX_Rat (Jul 12, 2007)

Im in. I can bring coolers and chips. Just hope the rain will stay away this year.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

i,m in will bring alumininum foil and pans to put food in also dog and burger rolls.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

I'm not sure I can go out all day that saturday and then again the next Sat for opening day. Let me check with the spouse. If she gives me the ok, I'll bring something.


----------



## tacklemake (Feb 24, 2010)

What date and time I need to get out and fish.I will find something to bring.:fishing:


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

I will be there and will bring my to gas grills, coffee pot, coffee, and hamburgers.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

tacklemake said:


> What date and time I need to get out and fish.I will find something to bring.:fishing:


When: April 10, 2010. 10 AM until the fish stop biting.
Where: Sandy Point State Park in Annapolis, Md.


See top of thread for food items needed.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

I got the wife pass 2 weeks in a row. I'll be there with 2 boys - 10 yr and 7 yr olds. I'll bring paper plates and paper towels.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

HuskyMD said:


> I got the wife pass 2 weeks in a row. I'll be there with 2 boys - 10 yr and 7 yr olds. I'll bring paper plates and paper towels.


LOL. Dude, you just have to frame it as "spending quality father-son bonding time" and you're golden! Course, what does a chronic bachelor know about justifying something to a wife?


----------



## Rocks&Reds (Mar 15, 2007)

Might make it this year, I'll have to check the work situation.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Just don't buy her*



AtlantaKing said:


> LOL. Dude, you just have to frame it as "spending quality father-son bonding time" and you're golden! Course, what does a chronic bachelor know about justifying something to a wife?


a vaccum cleaner for Mother's Day.....


----------



## BlueHwy (Sep 1, 2009)

AtlantaKing said:


> LOL. Dude, you just have to frame it as "spending quality father-son bonding time" and you're golden! Course, what does a chronic bachelor know about justifying something to a wife?


Marriage is about the win-win...

Honey, why don't I take the kids Saturday. You go have fun with the girls. Don't worry about us - we'll find something to do.


----------



## Foursteps24 (Feb 26, 2008)

hahahahahaha Blue that's a good one. Come home smelling like fish and salt water.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

happy wife happy life, more time with a rod in the holder


----------



## out4thebig1 (Jun 22, 2000)

Count me in...I'll bring hamburger,buns ,must n catchup, mayo n sliced onions.


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

Orest said:


> a vaccum cleaner for Mother's Day.....


With my models and fishing I find what I wanted and then convince wife that it is her idea and something that she could handle. hn we both buy it.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Since I do the vacuuming*

I wish they make a canister that would roll better.


----------



## **Ushoot2slo** (Mar 11, 2010)

What do you guys catch this time of year at sandy point....?


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

colds


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*This time of the year*



**Ushoot2slo** said:


> What do you guys catch this time of year at sandy point....?


Stripers/Rockfish will start to appear in out waters to spawn; but you must practice Catch & Release and use circle hooks.

And you will need a MD fishing license.


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

surfnsam said:


> colds


Did that las yearopcorn:


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

jcreamer said:


> Did that las yearopcorn:


Me too. but I caught some big azz stripers so it was worth it


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

i'm fighting the snot monster now, should be better by next weekend:beer:


----------



## PinoyFisher (Apr 12, 2008)

add me and a couple children. 

bringing some hotdogs/rolls and soda


----------



## LadyFish (Feb 24, 2010)

Count on two more ppl. (me & the bf) Bringing potato salad and chips.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

surfnsam said:


> happy wife happy life, more time with a rod in the holder


Don't think your double meaning went unnoticed!

So, I'm on a low fat, low cholesterol, low sugar, low carb diet. I take it I should just bring my own food?


----------



## ILV2F5H (Aug 2, 2007)

I think I can make it.....if grills are available i can bring some bomb a$$ marinated chicken.


----------



## shelties1 (Aug 5, 2004)

Put me down for a few more bags of chips, and maybe grab some choc chip cookies or something too.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

is this the park that requires that you have to be "technically" fishing to gain entry? 
btw: who's picking me up?


----------



## BlueHwy (Sep 1, 2009)

Thrifty Angler said:


> is this the park that requires that you have to be "technically" fishing to gain entry?
> btw: who's picking me up?


Park has established hours. When park closes everyone who is not actively fishing is suppose to leave. 

Last year my wife and I and two girls showed up 2 hours before closing. When the guy at the gate told me we'd have to leave when they closed I told him we were fishing. He pointed to the girls in the back and said that they had to be "actively fishing" or we'd be asked to leave. What he didn't realize was they were the active fishers - I spent most of my time baiting hooks and my wife was moral support. Oh, and no one ever came by to check on us.

Park hours April-Oct are 6am-sunset. So anyone can hang out and not fish during that time.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

i will probably be there early, after i set up on the beach i will grab a couple tables & grills.

Huskie maybe i can find some diet hot dogs & diet fried chicken for you


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Thrifty Angler said:


> is this the park that requires that you have to be "technically" fishing to gain entry?
> btw: who's picking me up?


Where do you live?


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

Not too far from you. 











In Virginia Beach to be exact.  
What time ya gonna swing on by?


----------



## snowape (Jul 27, 2008)

I will be coming, look forward to seeing ya'll:beer:


----------



## OBX_Rat (Jul 12, 2007)

Good to hear that you will make it again snowape


----------



## gogorome (May 22, 2009)

sounds like a cool event.. im a fairly new fisherman, but i love it.. question though.. never been to this park, where exactly will this event take place.. should i attend with wife and children in tow i will be sure to bring something for everyone


----------



## OBX_Rat (Jul 12, 2007)

Go to this link and it will tell you everything http://www.dnr.state.md.us/publiclands/Southern/sandypoint.html


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Sorry...if you could get to Spotsylvania, you could hitch a ride to and from...



Thrifty Angler said:


> Not too far from you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Well, it looks like I'm going to sit this one out. Have fun and good luck, guys!


----------



## bloodworm (Jan 5, 2007)

I will probably be there I know the list of food & drinks etc... is taken care of 
but whatever you guys may want, I see if i can help


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

I have company in town but I'm going to make every effort to sneak out for a few hours. Hope we don't get blown out like last spring. It was miserable out there.


----------



## bloodworm (Jan 5, 2007)

yes it was miserable


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Wish I could go - I'll be up in NY for a christening... 

Getting the truck ready (permits, 4X4 tuneup, etc.) to hit AI when I get back. 

Sandcrab


----------



## Bass_Slayer_1 (Apr 5, 2010)

Orest said:


> And you will need a MD fishing license.



Just to verify, doesn't a VA saltwater fishing license will allow you to fish in the Bay because of the reprocity agreement between MD and VA?

:fishing:


----------



## BAYFISHER (Jul 6, 2001)

*ALL you fellas are top dog in my book (ladies dont get offended)*

But due to my being in school, and its finals week for me, it wont be until after opening day when i can even get to SPSP again. I would be there, but god had other plans.:fishing:
I would even just come to watch (imagine that).:fishing:


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

YES, you are good with a va bay licence


----------

